# New Gallagher W110 cattle scale under $1000 for 4H, FFA Projects



## jonchrs1

Check out our Gallagher W110 cattle scale from valley farm supply.

http://www.valleyfarmsupply.net/proddetail.php?prod=W110SCALE

W110 Entry Level Weigh System. Ideal for 4H / FFA Projects.
WEIGH SCALE INDICATOR, MOUNT BRACKET & LOADBARS
PLATFORM NOT INCLUDED.
FREE USA SHIPPING!!


Easy collection of weights

Tough construction for all weather outdoor use
Battery powered convenience (4 x AA batteries sold separately)
Plug and play system enables easy portability
0-3300 lb weighing capacity

W110 Weigh Scale
Easy to use modern design with large intuitive touch buttons
Flexible weighing options - three modes for weighing general purpose and livestock
Robust - heavy duty, waterproof loadbar connectors

Loadbars

Fits most platform sizes with top-mounting holes
Precalibrated to indicator
23" Long galvanized steel chassis construction for long life
Durable - protected 177" cables to minimize damage when weighing


----------

